# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away Aus Spoilers 1st - 5th February 2010 )5001 - 5005#0

## Abigail

*Monday * 
Romeo's sister makes waves in Summer Bay. Liam comes down hard after taking drugs. Racial tensions explode on a hot Australia Day

*Tuesday* 
Geoff is badly injured when he tries to protect Ruby. Rabbit tells Miles about her secret. Mink cant help rubbing people up the wrong way.

*Wednesday* 
Nicole finds out about Liams drug relapse. Leah and Alf struggle to deal with the impact of the riot.

*Thursday* 
Alf begins to withdraw from the Summer Bay community. Nicole gets bad news about Uni. Charlie fears Angelo will have to leave town.

*Friday * 
Angelos promotion causes trouble. Geoff struggles to deal with the fall-out of the riot. Xavier tries to make amends for what Hugo did.

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2010), homeawayjsk (27-01-2010), lizann (15-01-2010), tammyy2j (16-01-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Wow, lots happening.

----------


## lizann

Hugo's secret is out and looks like he is gone

----------


## Abbie

Aww Angelo cant leave!  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

I must have been really drunk when I typed the title to this thread to only notice now!

Angelo isn't leaving, it was confirmed on backtothebay.net and the Australian TV mag

----------


## Perdita

Made me smile .. thought you were wayyyy ahead in the spoilers know  :Lol:

----------


## Abigail

Ok, I did have two glasses of red, some diazepam and baclofen before I posted this thread. I slept extremely well.

----------


## Abbie

> I must have been really drunk when I typed the title to this thread to only notice now!
> 
> Angelo isn't leaving, it was confirmed on backtothebay.net and the Australian TV mag


Yay thats good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

Wow, there's lots of drama to look forward to in Summer Bay.  I'm glad Angelo isn't leaving too  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

a riot ???????????/

----------


## Perdita

:Searchme: What are you on about?

----------


## Dazzle

In the original post on this thread, under Wednesday it says "Leah and Alf struggle to deal with the impact of the riot."

----------

